# Wanna see my new puppy?



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I just wanted to show you my new puppy. Well she really isn't a new puppy, it is SASSY! She got a haircut. Isn't she cute? 

***photo removed by it's owner, if you wish to see it please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: Adorable. She's looking downright Sassy in her new do.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh wow!!!! Sassy has a puppy cut!! She looks very cute in her new do! I bet she's loving it, too!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Sassy looks absolutely adorable :wub: :wub: I love her new 'do'!! Does she like the short hair? I remeber the
first time I cut Ellie's hair she rolled around on the floor forever!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:faint: Sassy! Pat she looks fantastic! I love the cut. How are you? Do you love it? Were you petrified? I can't believe you really did it. Oh I just love it. Do you think Sassy is happy with it? So many questions.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OHHHHH MY GOODNESS!!! :shocked: :w00t: 

Sassy finally got a haircut! She looks so stunning!!! I think she looks beautiful with or without a full coat. I think the slightly shorter face really brings out her facial expression. :wub: 

So, is she running around more now? lol


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! You finally did it!!!!! I know you've been talking about it for years!

Sassy looks beautiful in her haircut. Does she like it?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I read the "are you sitting" part and right away I knew you must have cut her hair. I think she looks fabulous! I bet she's having a great time with her new do.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

WoW, she looks great. It will be so much easier to keep too.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:new_shocked: OMG you cut it!!!!! In all seriousness though Pat....Sassy looks amazing with long hair but absolutley puppy-ish, precious in her new cut!!!! :wub: :wub: How are you and Sassy handling the change? Must be like having a totally new malt!!! 

I love it Pat! :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Wow.......You finally did it and she looks adorable!!!! Isn't it such a hard decision and then when it is over, you think, why didn't I do this sooner??? Please more pics Pat!!!!! She will enjoy herself more in the boat and just feeling free~~ :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Only one picture? I need more pictures Pat. I neeeeed more,more more. I loved Sassy :wub: in full coat,but she's absolutely puppy adorable in her new short cut. I really thought you were kidding me though.  So how are you liking it so far? Any regrets? I bet Sassy is enjoying it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!! I can't believe you did it; but she looks adorable!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

One picture only?!! Holy cow, this is a big event!!! I need more angles.....now go take more pictures! 

So far I am loving it! Sassy girl is a puppy again! :chili:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I said it before I will say it again, Absolutely Gorgeous :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
I love it, Pat! She looks like a little puppy. I am so glad you took the plunge and did it, she looks fantastic :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!! Sassy looks amazing. Good for you, Pat. And, beautiful Sassy Girl, too.
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

It's all been said, she is so cute with her puppy cut and absolutely stunning as she always is.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I will try to answer all of your questions.....

Yes I think Sassy likes her new hair, she seems to be smiling more. I am doing good, I guess I actually had my mind made up to get her hair cut. The groomer that I found has groomed for grooming competitions (won ribbons) and she actually came to my house and did it here. When I was trying to show her how I wanted her legs my hands were visibly shaking. It was so not funny, I was scared. I told her I had two requests: no poodle feet, and no baboon butt. I honestly think Missy, the groomer, did a great job as far as I can tell. The cut was done on Sunday and when Sassy gets up in the morning her hair looks the same as when she went to bed. This picture was taken just a few minutes after the cut, so I will try to get more in a couple of days. I am so excited about this cut. Oh, I bagged the hair that was left on my kitchen island (left the hair that fell to the floor to be vacuumed up.) The bagged hair weighed 8 oz. and Sassy lost about 2.5--3 inches off of her girth. Wow! Best diet in town.....get a haircut. 

Thanks everyone for all of your sweet comments. ~Pat

P.S. we have a little tweaking to do, but for the first haircut I think it is good.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Miss Sassy, Tanner here, I wub you new hair-do. You are bootiful as always. Wub Tanner


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love her new do!!!! I knew it when you asked if we were sitting down!!!! Sassy - you are as beautiful as ever!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 15 2009, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830107


> I just wanted to show you my new puppy. Well she really isn't a new puppy, it is SASSY! She got a haircut. Isn't she cute?
> 
> [attachment=56801:Sassy__s..._to_show.jpg][/B]


 Love the do!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sassy is *A*bsolutely *A*dorable!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:

Her *B*right *B*eauty is always shining no matter what her hair looks like. 

You are a *C*onsummate *C*utter, Pat.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

wow she is beautiful!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, how adorable! She looks great, Pat! She'll love being free of grooming and once you
recover from shock you will too! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She looks nice! Can't believe you cut her hair thou. I agree, more pics please.


LOLOL Heaven forbid !

" no poodle feet, and no baboon butt" :biggrin:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Sassy is so cute--she is going to need new clothes if she lost that many inches!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

She looks beautiful long and short! Gorgeous girl! :wub: :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.she so adorable in her new hair do. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I can't believe you finally broke down and did it, Pat. I'm sure Sassy feels better now. It looks darling. More pics. I want to see the side view!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

What a cute cut! Although I also can't believe you finally did it LOL! That one pic is such a tease though, def. need more!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh my! Pat, we really need pictures of the sides. I'll bet Sassy is really enjoying the freedom from all that hair. She's a gorgeous baby anyway.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh Sassy looks wonderful!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww she looks fantastic! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I keep telling my mom I'm going to cut her hair one day, I don't know about Gigi, but her hair is driving ME crazy. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: PAT YOU DID IT :new_shocked: I LOVE HER HAIRCUT :yes: BET SASSY LOVES IT


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She looks scrumptious, Pat!! Such a new look for our girl :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: .


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG!!!! Sassy is still very sassy! She's beautiful. Pat, I'm glad you finally found a place you trusted. The question is what are you doing with all the extra time you use to spend brushing?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Miss Sassy is looking cuter than ever in her new doo.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat you already know my thoughts on this ........ I LOVE IT!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for such sweet compliments. I just brushed Sassy and I think it took all of 5 minutes :chili: Maybe I can make her some new clothes with my spare time. Did I mention...........I am loving this little cut? :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh Pat! WOW!! Sassy does look adorable!! I know it must of been traumatic for you!! She looks so cute!! wow..


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I love it, Pat - Sassy :wub: looks just as beautiful without all that hair, gorgeous as it was! And I agree, we need more pictures!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

She is beautiful both ways!!!! B)


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Stunningly beautiful as usual! Pat, I'm so happy you took the plunge!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh wow! Her cut is adorable!!! :wub: Miss Sassy is absolutely gorgeous - long or short. :heart:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oooooo, Sassy can wear all those pretty dresses her mommy makes! And, we'll get to see more pictures! YEAH!!! There are many advantages! lol


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she looks too cute!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

She is really beautiful with any length of coat... :wub: 
I, too, was wondering what you would do with all the "extra" time you'd have...
But I see you've already come up with a plan to make more clothes! Great idea!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

She looks sooooo cute! :wub:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

She looks really cute and pretty.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG i cant believe that you've finally done it..she looks cute :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW Pat, I love it!!!!! I'll bet she feels like a puppy again. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww, my golly gosh. Sassy girl looks stunning. I too would love to see more photos...in and out of dresses.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sassy looks beautiful long or short.....please show more pics.. :wub: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh WOW!!! that must feel realyy od?!
but it looks so beautiful and absolutely cute. awhhhh :wub: *


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks again for all of your lovely compliments, we are still happy with the cut this morning. No regrets!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What?? Holy Cow! I almost missed this! And yes, I'm glad I was sitting down! She looks ADORABLE!! i can't believe you finally did it!

Enjoy the ease of care!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok...let me get this straight. The cut was on SUNDAY and you waited until TUESDAY to post about it?? And then you only posted ONE pic??? Now get this Pat, ANY and ALL major changes MUST be announced right away with MANY MANY MANY pictures!!!  She's a stunningly beautiful girl no matter how long her hair is. And as others have said, not only is it soooo much easier for you, but I would dare say most if not all Malts are really happier in a shorter cut. I know once I cut Zoe shorter and saw first hand how much happier she was, I have never had the heart to grow her out long again.

I'm thrilled you finally took the plunge. I know it was really hard and scary for you. I'm even more thrilled you're happy with it!! arty:

Oops....almost forgot to add, in case you couldn't figure it out, I LOVE HER NEW CUT!!!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:faint: 

I cannot believe you did it. She is as beautiful as ever.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sassy looks so beautiful in her new haircut! Then again, she looked beautiful in a full coat as well.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- I'm in SHOCK!!!! :shocked: 

But Sassy is just sooooooooooooooooo darn beautiful -- even with her new shorter "do". :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow!! Pat Sassy looks GREAT!! :wub: I dont think i ever saw her with short hair


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

PAT! Sassy looks amazing in her new cut. Soo cute :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Oh WOW!! I love it!! I bet Sassy does too! :wub: :wub: :wub: Congratulations Pat!! You did it!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow! I never thought you would cut her hair! It will be a lot cooler for her. She is a doll baby no matter what length her hair is!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She looks so cute!!! I am in shock, why did you cut her hair?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww you ladies have me giggling and grinning. The reason I cut Sassy's hair was out of love. :wub: My sweet girl will be 7 yrs. old on Dec. 2nd and she has been in full show coat since she was about a yr. old. I just kept telling myself that even the show breeders cut them down once they are finished and Sassy has certainly paid her dues dragging her thick heavy coat around everyday. This summer has been really hot, and Sassy spend many hrs. laying on the tile under a vent. I just figured it was time to give us both a much needed break. 

Thank you again for all of your sweet compliments. I will try to get a few more pictures soon.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Sassy looks great! I love her new look. Your groomer did a fabulous job.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh WOW! Sassy looks great!!!! :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

(tapping toe) ummmmm.... still no new pictures???? Pat????? Where are the pictures? Sassy's fan club NEEDS more pictures.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG!!!! Sassy looks adorable! Too cute for words!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am just seeing this thread now. WOW is all I can say. Sassy looks beautiful! I am so glad she is enjoying her new 'do and you are happy with it as well. I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I had a feeling that this is what the thread was about. Miss Sassy looks beautiful in her new haircut. :wub: Can;t wait to see more pics.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Sassy looks great! Your groomer did a fabulous job. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks again everyone for your sweet, loving compliments. This truly was a major, decision but I think Sassy is very happy with her new do.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

cute!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh Sassy look at you .. you look as ADORABLE as ever. I never thought that you will ever give her a cut Pat, but I gotta tell you, she looks very very CUTE with her new do  love it


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

wow, i can't believe it!!!! you really have cut off Sassy's hair? she looks gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

:smheat: :smheat: I am soooooooooo glad I was sitting down when I started to go to this thread! But I did fall out of my chair anyway (ouch)! She looks lovely of course because of that sweet little face; can't change that with a hair cut! :wub: I will admit my ticker ticked an extra beat but I agree with KIM, we need some more pictures to get the full affect of her new do! So let's have some side shots and laying down shots, etc.

I want to see more of her do! I bet she is acting more like a puppy than a 7 year old now with all the hair gone. I know after I cut Kallie when her hair was 14 inches long, she seemed so spunky!!!!! But I just love the full coat and they are all back in full coat again!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Sep 20 2009, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831834


> :smheat: :smheat: I am soooooooooo glad I was sitting down when I started to go to this thread! But I did fall out of my chair anyway (ouch)! She looks lovely of course because of that sweet little face; can't change that with a hair cut! :wub: I will admit my ticker ticked an extra beat but I agree with KIM, we need some more pictures to get the full affect of her new do! So let's have some side shots and laying down shots, etc.
> 
> I want to see more of her do! I bet she is acting more like a puppy than a 7 year old now with all the hair gone. I know after I cut Kallie when her hair was 14 inches long, she seemed so spunky!!!!! But I just love the full coat and they are all back in full coat again!  [/B]


Carol, I measured Sassy's coat at the top of her shoulder to the end of her hair before the cut. I have to admit I had let it grow until it was flipping up on the floor. But from the center part to the end of her hair was 14" long. We cut it to about 2.5"--2 3/4" and we are loving it. Sassy looks so puppyish that I smile everytime I look at her. 

Thanks again to everyone for all of your sweet compliments. This was a major decision for us, but we are happy now that it is done.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, you can shave that girl down and she'd still radiate beauty!!

She looks so adorable in her new cut. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

By the way, is Sassy from Divine Maltese?


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

Pat she looks gorgeous!! 
I know I told you already but I just love it :wub:


----------

